# Geeked about Gran Turismo 4



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So is anyone in the RC world besides me geeked about the release of Gran Turismo 4?

Apparently tomorrow is the day it will go on sale... 

A couple things I'm really looking forward to are... 

the first and formost... The Nurburgring, in all it's glory... 3.4KM long...

and another thing that I'm looking forward to is... "B-Spec mode", where rather then being the driver, your the team manager... you choose the race stratagey and let the computer drive the car... 

600+ cars? oh my...

Hmm... sounds like fun to me. I think I know what's going ot occupy much of my free time for the next month or two... 

So, when you get your copy and learn some secrets... Please share them with us...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Oh, another good thing I've heard... you will be able to use saved games/garges from Gran Turismo 3... that is you don't have to start out broke... You can start with a whole card full of cash and cars from GT3... Now were did I put that memory card...


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I will believe it when i see it in the stores,
over a year delay, and false release dates, LOL

looks killer, I know most of the delays was because it kept crashing the PS2's processor cause of the crazy graphics. they had to scale back on it, I also heard they were not gonna release it for PS2 and wait for the PS3 but I guess that didnt happen.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I hadn't heard all that. Well I mean I know it's been delayed for quite some time now, but wasn't aware of any problems with it crashing the PS2, etc...

Tomorrow's date looks pretty good. I mean they are still saying that it will ship tomorrow from several sites I've looked at, such as ToysRus... Walmart, etc... So I'm thinking this ones pretty much a go.

I was going to stop in at ToysRus tomorrow when the open and see... My birthday is Wenesday, so this will be a nice birthday present if it happens.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

if you get it this week let us know how it is.

I preferred the racing circuits where you can only run like a Miata or Voltzwagon Bug.
The racing is close and if you blow your line you are done. i hope they have more circuits like that on this version.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

put the thing on xbox, then they wouldnt have to scale it back ......... the turisome series rocks for sure !


----------



## dakrat (Feb 13, 2005)

cneyedog said:


> put the thing on xbox, then they wouldnt have to scale it back ......... the turisome series rocks for sure !





speaking of xbox, are we getting the gt4 too?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

dakrat said:


> speaking of xbox, are we getting the gt4 too?


Nope.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks like today may come and go without anyone getting Gran Turismo 4. I've checked most of the likely places localy for GT4. Target says they will have it on the 24th. Walmart says maybe tomorrow. Meijers doesn't seem to know anything, at least not the people I spoke with. GameSpot, claims they will get it "this evening", when pressed they said that might be 8 or 9PM, which seems odd to me... ToysRus, told me it was being shiped today, and they expected to get it tomorrow... 

Since ToysRus has a deal that if you pre-order it, you can pick up a Intec racing wheel for $10 when you come in and buy your pre-ordered GT4, I went ahead and pre-ordered from them, and left them a $5 deposit. Hopefully they will get it tomorrow, as they are telling me.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I hadn't called Electronics Boutique yet... they are saying they will have it on sale this afternoon at 4pm... I guess I'll forget about my Intec Wheel and ToysRus if I can get GT4 today, I'll drop the ToysRus thing. Besides I really wan the Driving Force Pro wheel... and if I come home with a $10 wheel, I'd never be able to justify a $100 wheel later...


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Dyno,


Don't get a cheap wheel, get a Logitec  I've had a couple, and there is a world of difference. I'm waiting on the game as well...I even preordered it a year ago, but I think I've lost my receipt!!!! So there goes 5 bucks 

The GT series has been the most I've played game consoles, even more than Halo/Halo 2, but NOT more than Super Mario Bros. (the originals, not these cheapo 3D stupid ones)


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Nevermind, my girlfriend is out getting it for me right now! EB Games called and said it was in. She was trying to surprise me... However, they had to send a employee out-of-town to go pick up more copies, so she's just standing around and waiting in line.  Looks like I'll have it before Dyno! WOOHOO!


----------



## 4sureracing (Jan 29, 2004)

the reason it kept getting pushed back is because the online server for it kept crashing so they had to rewrite the whole game with out the online option on it


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

DynoMoHum said:


> the first and formost... The Nurburgring, in all it's glory... 3.4KM long...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The original Nurburgring is over 14 miles long.3.4km is only about 2 miles.If want something even cooler than GT4 you can drive the whole North Course for about $20.It's the plane tickets and hotel accomadations that'll cost you.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

so what's the skinny, anybody got a copy yet?

my G/F told me not to spend the money on a game, well sounds like i will have to do some secret shopping, what she doesn't know wont hurt her, LOL


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah I got my copy last night... from Electronics Boutique in Ann Arbor, they had tons of them at 4PM yesterday. I think what ever slowness there was in getting them yesterday was likely due to presidents day the day before...

Bob W., yeah I thought that the 3.4K sounded short, but I took that off some offical GT4 web site. Not sure what the actual length is, perhaps it's 34K..., but the course is really cool in GT4. It took me about 10 minutes to do a lap in my first attempts, using a souped up MR2 that was capable of 150MPH... I don't know if it's just me or not, but this track seems really slick and it was very hard to stay on course. However, I think that for me, the Nurburgring alone is/was worth the price of GT4. I'm a big F1 fan, and there is just something really interesting to be able to drive one 600+ cars on a track that has so much racing history... 

I haven't gotten very far in the game yet, since I did sleep last night... 

At first I was somewhat let down by GT4, mainly because I had been waiting for what like two years for this thing... Perhaps I expected too much, after all it is just another GT game... The graphics are ok, but I really don't play the game for it's graphics. I did transfer my "A" and "B" licenses off my GT3 memory card, so that saved a hour or two of doing some of the elementry license tests... After managing to build up a MR2 that will whoop on a NSX, I have started to play with the "B-Spec" mode, where you act as team manager/crew cheif... I can see where this will be nice for runnign longer races, although I have found the computer to be somewhat stupid, as on this one track it constantly a barrel at the entrance to the pits if I tell the computer to push even moderately fast though this corner tha leads up to where the pit entrance is... But anyway, GT4 is starting to get better, as I get deeper into it...

I guess I better go get some of my racing licenses, so I can really start to dig deeper into this thing...


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Got mine and love the game. Seems like it will take forever to get 100% completion, though, but at least you get your money's worth that way.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

DynoMo's quick guide to Gran Turismo 4... 

Here is one method to quick cars and riches in GT4...

I transfered my A and B licenses from GT3, and this saves probably at least a hour... but then you don't earn any free cars either, so you may want to do the liisence thests to get the cars they give as gifts for completing them... However, I started with nothing but 10,000 credits and my A and B license...

Buy a 1997 Toyota MR2 G-Limited from the used car lots, you should be able to pick one up for around $8300. I found mine before day 6, but the lots change so, it may not be there the first time you look, but go do some license tests till it shows up...

You should be able to easily win the sunday cup series or races with the stock MR2 you bought. However if you want go do a stage I ligtening of it or a chip for the computer if you like. Run and win all of the Sunday Cup races, you will win some fairly worthless car that has a value of around $10,000 when you sell it... (well that's not worthless, but it's worthless to drive) I think you win like $700 for each of the sunday cup races, you should have around 12,000 or so... Your ready for round two of modifying your MR2...

Next do a second stage lighten job, and racing exaust if you can afford it, I'd go for the lighten job first if you can only afford one. Don't bother buying anything else, not even lower quality exaust, etc... it's not worth it.

Next go run the Sunday Cup again, clearing the origianal scores, this will allow you to win the sunday cup prize car again. (you can do this as often as you like, but twice is all you need to win the Sunday Cup for my quick plan)...

Third round of car Mods... BUY THE SUPER CHARGER for $13,000. You should be up to about 300HP with the Super Charger, Chip, and Racing Exaust... with these mods and the two stages of lightening you did, your car should be quite fast and handle quite well, your ready for the next big step...

Go to the Special Conditions set of races, and run the second series of Ralley events at 'Capri'... You should be able to pretty easily win these two races with your hot rod MR2. The only real challange is getting past the other car in the races. Don't hit him on the way by, or you'll get a peanlty and you'll have to try passing all over again. Once you get past, go smooth and steady and stay off the walls... With only moderate driving skills (like me), you should be able to easily win these two Capri ralley events, each will pay you $5,000... and for winning both you will recieve a really nice (valuable) 4wd ralley car...

Now your home free... You could sell the ralley car you just one and get $250,000+, but I would recomend keeping it for now, it's probably more usefull to drive it in some 4wd or ralley event that is harder then what we've done so far...

Take the $10,000 prize money you won, and buy some soft 'sport' tires, then go run the MR (Mid engine Rear drive) races... You can beat any car in those events with the MR2 that you have hopped up now... You'll win $2,000 for each of those MR races, and a car valued at about $10,000 after you win them all. Your biggest competition in the MR events will be from a Honda NSX, however your little MR2 hopped up as I've told you, will beat the NSX... 

From having nothing but A and B licenses and $10,000 you start with, got to this point in way less then two hours. I did it this morning, just to make sure it would work. So, it's got my tried and true seal of aproval as my Quick start to GT4.

Don't buy any mods that I haven't described here, unless you just want to blow money.... you don't need anything other then what I've told you about to beat the NSX with your MR2... 

You might be able to win the Japan Cup with your MR2 as it is... However, it's probably wise to get some soft racing tires before you go race the Japan cup (I think they allow racing tires in that series...) If/when you win the Japan cup, you get another $250,000 concept/race car that is a kick but car... 

You can run any of the series races repeatedly, clearing the previous tropheys, and receive the prize car, over and over this way...

More sage advice... There is a HPA ( I think that's the tuner ) Volkswagen R32 car for like $31,000, it's got like 500HP and is 4wd... This car is what is most likely the best value in the whole game, aside from winning a $250,000 prize car for winning the two 'capri eazy' ralley events, which takes less then 9 minutes to do.

If you've got a hour to kill, go run the Cpari races 5 times, and then go buy yourself the 1970 Chaparral 2J 'sucker' car from the Chaparral dealer. This car is freaking cool, and can beat almost anything out there... It certianly will win the US Cup with out any trouble at all... Of all the cars I've driven so far, the 2J sucker car is the best... I just have to laugh every time I drive it...

(for those who may not know...) The 1970 Chaparral 2J race car was entered in two CanAm races in 1970, it out qualified the feild by over a second a lap in each of thse two events. Unfortunately it broke in the two races... and it was BANNED after 1970. The car has like 700HP engine that drives it, and a snowmobile engine with a fan on it that sucks air from under the car creating massive downforce, making this car handle like a dream... 

In the game, the 2J car doesn't break either... so you can drive this car insanely fast and whoop on just about anything else in the game. (although I haven't gotten very far yet).... If you put the second stage turbo on this car in the game the horsepower goes up to 1100HP, I had the 2J car up to 250mph on the test track like this... This car really is a hoot... well worth the hour of ralley car driving it takes to earn the 1,200,000 price tag.


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

well i finally got my copy, get all set up and ready to go go to load in my old gt3 stuff and what do you know my son erased it all. i get to start from scratch. waited so long for this and now i get to be the newbe.....

matt


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I started over, from scratch this weekend. When you finish your A license you get s Pontianc Sunfire concept car. It's FF, but it has almost 300HP and you can easily win the club man races with it. You get a VW Lupo for the B license (or maybe you ge the pontiac for that and the VW for this???) Depending on how good you are, it can take quite a while to do these early licenses, but you wind up with a car that can easily win early, so it's not all bad... 

I still think the 97' Toyota MR2 G-Limited is one of the best choices for first car to buy... There are a couple versions one sells for over $10,000 and the other for $8,300... I guess it depends on the millage they have on them??


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

i spent about 12 hours playing this weekend, mostly license test, but i am stuck at ia-14 nuriburgewith the pace car. my son started racing and i bought a 96 rx7 it does pretty good after some mods. this game is just sick the graphics are unreal.

later
matt


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I hope you've managed to get past the Nurburgring test by now... That is a tough one... However wait till you get to the 'super license' test... wow, there are some really difficult ones there. I'm currently stuck trying to drive the LeMans course in a Bently race car... It seems you have to do about 98% of the course flat out, and well the car is very fast... My thumbs and my eyes don't quite work as quickly as they need to for this type of thing...


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I dunno, haven't wanted to do the SL tests yet. I know that if you really need to pass someone in a race, slap some nitrous on your car and set it to the most power-least duration, and you fly.


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

no i have not tried nurburgring yet. and i heard it does not get easyer from there. hopefullt this weekend after the f1 race.
matt


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I got my Super License after like 30 tries on S-16. It is a rather difficult test, and it takes so long if you have to start over! The car you win is a Couger XR-7, blah!


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow...I won a Cadillac CIEN and modded the crap out of it. 285mph on the test track! 9.27X on the 400m Drag. Best car I've got so far is a Nissan Option Stream Z with 916hp. Still doesn't keep up with some cars on there though.


----------

